
It’s nearly impossible to change your address - phsr
http://blog.viridianspark.com/2011/02/18/its-nearly-impossible-to-change-your-address/
======
sambeau
My aunt (who lived in a staff house in a student complex, and found she had
inherited some of the bad credit associated with it) managed to greatly
improve her credit rating by adding a 'B' to her house number.

